# mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock?

## dittigas

Trying to mount cdrom (e.g. mount /mnt/cdrom) as root on a DELL Latitude C600 results in:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,

       or too many mounted file systems

Any ideas what is wrong?

1. $ cat /proc/ide/hd?/driver  returns:

ide-disk version 1.12

ide-cdrom version 4.59

2. fstab is:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

thanks,

uri

----------

## dittigas

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

----------

## rommel

what is on the cd that your trying to mount...if it is in a format that is not recognizable to mount then you will get that error. you might also want to add user to the otions in fstab so you as a normal user can mount the cdrom

----------

## mtPete

I can mount an iso9660 disk. But if i try to mount a music cd I get the same error. My fstab lists iso9660 as the fs. How can I mount a music cd?

----------

## rommel

you would have to pass mount an option to tell it what the file system is i would guess...never really had a need to mount a music cd so i havent looked into it

----------

## mtPete

aparently you don't mount audio cds as they don't have a filesystem. They are played by your audio player without being mounted. Same goes for blank cds for burning.

----------

## fghellar

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CDROM-HOWTO/x1186.html#AEN1257

----------

## dittigas

my appologies,

----------

## bartszyszka

Hmm... as far as I can tell, XMMS's CD Audio plugin actually needs the audio CD to be mounted for it to work. Or is there actually a way to play an audio CD in XMMS without mounting?

----------

